# Puerto Vallarta Questions



## samsontime

Greetings from the polar vortex. My wife and I will make an exploratory trip to PV in April. We will visit some language schools and explore possible areas to live. We are in our thirties and hope to start a family in PV. Part of our time living there will be studying Mexican culture and for that reason we prefer to live near locals. 

My specific questions are:

1. Can you recommend some neighborhoods that have a high concentration of middle to middle-upper class Mexican families? This is a reach, but any specific hotel recommendations would be appreciated as well.

2. Can you recommend decent language schools or tutors that we can visit in April? We've found a few offerings online, but they mostly focus on proximity to the beach rather than language learning. Our Spanish is currently "advanced low".

3. Is public transportation adequate for one week exploring the town or should we rent a car?

4. Finally, Zona Romantica seems like a trendy area, but it also seems to cater to particular interests that we do not have. Should we cross the area off of our list as a possible long-term setting?

Thank you for the help!

-M


----------



## chicois8

How do plan on supporting your selves?


----------



## lagoloo

Since they don't mention it, I'm assuming they have that covered. I've known a number of young expats who arrive with all the resources they will ever need. 

I would question their seeming assumption that an interest in Mexican culture will result in becoming accepted by the locals. This might take a while. A long while.


----------



## sparks

Serious culture and language studies should be done away from the beach. Better quality schools inland, less tourist economy and "real" culture, not as expensive .... and the weather is better year round


----------



## TundraGreen

sparks said:


> Serious culture and language studies should be done away from the beach. Better quality schools inland, less tourist economy and "real" culture, not as expensive .... and the weather is better year round


Just to play the devil's advocate…

The language school doesn't matter, it is the teacher that matters. Good and bad teachers seem to exist in all schools. 

"Better" weather is a matter of personal taste. One of my Spanish teachers grew up in Puerto Vallarta, lives in Guadalajara now and thinks it is too dry. She would love to move back to the humidity of the coast. 

I won't try to argue about the tourist economy, culture or cost of living.


----------



## lagoloo

I would suggest San Miguel de Allende as a first trial destination.......lots of information on the web re the location, the weather and the culture. One of the best language courses is the intensive Warren Hardy school, with its home base in San Miguel. 

I would also recommend it for younger people planning to raise a family. Good schools available, among other advantages.

Very popular tourist destinations at the Mexican beaches are well removed from the "real" Mexico, just as all tourist destinations tend to be. (Is Venice Beach the "real" California? lol.)In addition, the weather can be challenging on a year around basis.


----------



## Longford

Puerto Vallarta certainly is the _real Mexico_ and if samsontime wants to explore living in PV, as many expats do ... I don't know why it should be suggest he/she/they look elsewhere. The 'familiarization' trip is an excellent idea.

Tundra Green's comments about language study/teachers is accurate, although if I were at the point samsontime may be at this time I'd probably opt for a more intense, possibly immersion, course of study in GDL, Guanajuato, San Miguel de Allende or Morelia; at least at the beginning to give a strong foundation on which to build as time passes. 

There are a couple of English-language online forums for PV and my suggestion is that samsontime search them out and cross-post the questions on them so as to get input from expats living there (in addition to anyone here who can provide helpful information).


----------



## lagoloo

You won't get any serious disagreement from me about the "real" Mexico beyond mentioning that tourist-intensive towns inevitably get their nature diluted in the process. Venice Beach is, of course, the "real" USA and so is New York, Cleveland and the country towns in Colorado or Texas.

I'm amused when people talk about the "real" anywhere, which is, and isn't, at the same time.
If nothing else, the media has made soup of the planet's general consciousness. There may be an Amazonian tribe it hasn't touched, but I have my doubts. This is just history in the making, flowing where it will go.


----------



## surfrider

I live in P.V. and I would not consider this a very good place to study anything Mexican. Most of the Mexicans that I have friendships with in this area have no idea what other parts of Mexico are like. Puerto Vallarta is a tourist town - it is in place for the tourist. You do not have the Mexican open markets to shop, you do not have to honestly even know Spanish here in Puerto Vallarta. ==although it helps. 
Middle -upper class families - try these places "the sub regions of central puerto vallarta known as Conchas and Chinas I am not sure about if Mexicans live there or Who ..
There are so many different area's around P.V and in P.V that one week will not give you any idea about what there is. 
There is Punta de Mita that is on the other side of the bay from the Zona Romantica and very nice. 
The public transportation is great here - expensive compared to other area's in Mexico but no need for a car if you have the cash. 

Can I ask what is your purpose for coming and why or what do you want from the area to give to you? Puerto Vallarta is not going to show you what Mexico is about - we have Home Deport, Office Max, Costco, Sams. Puerto Vallarta is for tourist and if you want a vacation then this is the place to come. This is a fantastic place for a vacation.


----------



## Isla Verde

surfrider said:


> Puerto Vallarta is not going to show you what Mexico is about - we have Home Deport, Office Max, Costco, Sams. Puerto Vallarta is for tourist and if you want a vacation then this is the place to come.


I live in Mexico City. Here we have the stores you mention in your post plus many more, including (gasp!) Walmart and its various permutations. So is Mexico City the "real" Mexico or not?


----------



## chicois8

Every mid to large city in Mexico has one or more big box stores and I would bet 98% of their customers are Mexican...


----------



## TundraGreen

Did the "real" Mexico disappear when the Spaniards arrived? In one sense, probably yes. But today's Mexico is an evolving mix of old and new, just like most every place where people live. The tourist zone of Puerto Vallarta is just as much a part of "real" Mexico as the hills of the Copper Canyons where the Tarahumara live life styles less touched by the European invasion than anywhere else in Mexico.


----------



## makaloco

"Real" = how someone recalls or imagines the place to have been 20 or 50 or 100 years ago. I visited Puerto Vallarta in July 1975, including an open market with butchered meat on hooks, pervasive odors, and swarms of flies. It seemed very real at the time.


----------



## sparks

There is a difference between a beach location with tons and tons of beach, sun and ocean seekers that stay for a week or two and are lucky to avoid the Time-Share-Sales. 

There are definitely two Mexico's whatever you call them .... real or not


----------



## GARYJ65

Oh boy, that"real Mexico" thing again
It is the real Mexico everywhere whithin the Mexican Republic, whether you like it or not
It does not matter if you are at a Mc Donalds, if it is located within Mexico, it is different and that, my friends, is still real Mexico, not a hologram


----------



## Isla Verde

GARYJ65 said:


> Oh boy, that"real Mexico" thing again
> It is the real Mexico everywhere whithin the Mexican Republic, whether you like it or not
> It does not matter if you are at a Mc Donalds, if it is located within Mexico, it is different and that, my friends, is still real Mexico, not a hologram


A hologram-Mexico, a cute idea, Gary

I think that when non-Mexicans speak of the "real Mexico" they are thinking of a Mexico as different from their countries of origin as possible, one that exists only in their imaginations.


----------



## GARYJ65

Isla Verde said:


> A hologram-Mexico, a cute idea, Gary I think that when non-Mexicans speak of the "real Mexico" they are thinking of a Mexico as different from their countries of origin as possible, one that exists only in their imaginations.


I agree!
Same thing happens with all Countries cliches
There is nothing as a pure bred Country
There are Mc Donalds, pretzels, tacos, etc. Everywhere

Real Mexico...let them walk into one of those stores they call "american" and ask for the same items in the same manner and same language as in the US, they will see what real Mexico is


----------



## citlali

We have Macdo in Paris does it make it American??


----------



## Isla Verde

citlali said:


> We have Macdo in Paris does it make it American??


Is the MacDonald's menu in Paris the same as it is in the US or in Mexico?


----------



## citlali

It has a French twist and the prices reflect French prices ..of course.


----------



## Isla Verde

citlali said:


> It has a French twist and the prices reflect French prices ..of course.


I recall reading that you can have a glass of wine with your burger at the MacD's in Paris.


----------



## citlali

To tell you the truth I do not eat MacDo , I used to take my nephews there when they were little but I do not remember if there was wine or not. I am sure my husband will let us know...All I remember is that they were expensive, hence the French twist.


----------



## Isla Verde

citlali said:


> To tell you the truth I do not eat MacDo , I used to take my nephews there when they were little but I do not remember if there was wine or not. I am sure my husband will let us know...All I remember is that they were expensive, hence the French twist.


When I lived in Madrid a few years ago, I occasionally had lunch in a MacDonald's near where I was living. As I remember, the burgers were much tastier than they were in the States, and more expensive. No wine, though.


----------



## makaloco

Isla Verde said:


> I recall reading that you can have a glass of wine with your burger at the MacD's in Paris.


I ate there once, many years ago. Don't know about the wine, but I recall having a beer (and having to eat standing).


----------



## citlali

If you had a beer they probably sell wine too.


----------



## Isla Verde

Looks like it's time to post this icon: :focus:.


----------



## phreaq

Isla Verde said:


> Looks like it's time to post this icon: :focus:.


Perhaps I can try...

1. My wife and I moved to PV 1 1/2 years ago, along with our 5 yr daughter. Not one regret so far, wold have done the move sooner.

We live in the Marina, which is nice, but by no means traditional. There's also some nice condos around the Marina, and Ikon, Venetian, all facing the ocean. And then many nice neighborhoods away from the water, and up in Nuevo Vallarta.

There are beautiful places everywhere, each with a different feel.

2. Do you mean polishing up your current spanish while you visit? check out Lingua Franca Idiomas dot com (I can't post links here)

3. public transportation is not a problem at all. we take the bus to the centro, dirt cheap, and we usually take a taxi home, also cheap.

4. Definitely check out Zona Romantica. I can only speculate what 'particular interests' you are referring to, but it's not problematic in any way.

hope that helps


----------



## kelsea44

[Cut] Yes this is a tourist destination, but because it has big box stores, it is not Mexican? The area of Punta de Mita is nothing but tourist. I live in PV and it is a city that tourism drives their economy. I am not a tourist but enjoy what PV has to offer me.
To answer the question regarding the Romantic zone, yes I would bypass that area for full time living. You may want to look at the neighbourhoods out of old town.


----------



## samsontime

Thanks for the excellent discussion. Flights are booked and your suggestions will help us get the most from our investigative visit. 

We are leaning towards a private tutor for language. Any recommendations for a tutor?


----------



## AlanMexicali

kelsea44 said:


> [Cut] Yes this is a tourist destination, but because it has big box stores, it is not Mexican? The area of Punta de Mita is nothing but tourist. I live in PV and it is a city that tourism drives their economy. I am not a tourist but enjoy what PV has to offer me.
> To answer the question regarding the Romantic zone, yes I would bypass that area for full time living. You may want to look at the neighbourhoods out of old town.


The town of Punta de Mita, except for a couple of new condos on the beach, is a typical Mexican town. Includes horses grazing in empty lots and tienditas on every street.


----------

